# Was kann in den Koi-Teich??



## MonaNelly (23. Aug. 2011)

ich richte zurzeit den teich eines bekannten ein, pflanzen für flach.-und mittelzone sind soweit erledigt, mein problem liegt bei der tiefzone. in dem teich schwimmen hauptsächlich koi und diese knabbern bekanntlicherweise alles an pflanzen an, deshalb meine frage: wie mache ich die tiefzone attraktiver?? im moment besteht sie aus ein paar abgesunkenen blättern *wow*.... kann ich trotzdem pflanzen einsetzen oder ein paar steine oder eine große wurzel, oder....??
die wände fallen schräg nach unten, nicht senkrecht, unten ist nur ein kleiner tiefer bereich, vll *grübel* 110cm tief


----------



## Daniteich (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was kann in den Koi-Teich??*

hallo mona 

tja nicht einfach .. die koi fressen fast alles an ... versuche es einfach mit seerosen... meine mögen nicht alle sorten  evtl. eine sorte wählen die aus dem wasser rauskommt.

lg dani


----------



## MonaNelly (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was kann in den Koi-Teich??*



Daniteich schrieb:


> hallo mona
> 
> evtl. eine sorte wählen die aus dem wasser rauskommt.



was meinst du damit?


----------



## santos (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was kann in den Koi-Teich??*

Hey also ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen,dass du am besten sehr viele unterwasserpflanzen wie z.b. Wasserwerte rein tust und auch __ hornkraut. Einfach eine Grosse Menge auf einen schlag rein,dann gehen Sie weniger dran. Ist nur meine erfahrung. Andere Leute hier haben weniger Glück damit,aber wie sagt man probieren geht über studieren.

LG


----------



## MonaNelly (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was kann in den Koi-Teich??*



santos schrieb:


> unterwasserpflanzen wie z.b. Wasserwerte
> 
> LG



wasn das für eine pflanze!?!  

eine gute handvoll __ hornkraut ist eine gute und einfache idee, mache ich  (nun muss ich nur noch hornkraut auftreiben).


----------



## Rainer M. (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was kann in den Koi-Teich??*

hallo mona
seerosen sind gut,ich selber habe weiße die wachsen ganz toll trotz koi.

lg.rainer


----------



## Joerg (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was kann in den Koi-Teich??*

Hallo mona,
__ Hornkraut ist eine gute Idee, das wächst toll und braucht nur an einen Stein gebunden versenkt werden.
Mein Koi sind alle gut erzogen und lassen es in Ruhe, daher kann aktuell jede Woche ein Eimer davon geerntet werden.
Frag mal bei Bekannten die einen Teich oder ein AQ haben, aktuell ist Erntezeit.


----------



## santos (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was kann in den Koi-Teich??*

Sorry natürlich nich "Wasserwerte" sondern __ Wasserpest.
Wollte schreiben dass diese die Wasserwerte verbessert 
Einfach zu schnell geschrieben und nicht überprüft


----------



## MonaNelly (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was kann in den Koi-Teich??*

achso^^ 

ich habe nun __ hornkraut bestellt und ein paar seerosenableger bekomme ich von einem freund.


----------

